# PC Aufrüsten Kompatibilität Fujitsu ESPRIMO P920 0-Watt



## BestNoob (11. Mai 2016)

*PC Aufrüsten Kompatibilität Fujitsu ESPRIMO P920 0-Watt*

Hallo. Ich habe einen Fujitsu ESPRIMO P920 0-Watt  das Mainboard ist ein D3222-A12 GS2  Netzteil CPB09-045C 250 bis 280Watt
Ich möchte gerne eine Grafikkarte ein bauen und den Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten.

Leider stellt mich das System vor eine echte Herausforderung . 

Ich hatte mir bereits Arbeitsspeicher rausgesucht aber der Hersteller sagt dieser wäre nicht kompatibel Oo ??
Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB Kit (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 UDIMM
BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00CEU

Als Grafikkarte würde ja nur eine GTX 750 (60 Watt) in Frage kommen (kein AMD/ATI brauche Qualität also NVIDIA) 
Aber rein theoretisch müsste doch auch diese gehen ? https://www.asus.com/de/Graphics-Cards/STRIXGTX750TIDC2OC4GD5/specifications/

Da ich bis jetzt keine Kompatibilitätserfahrung gemacht habe brauche ich eure Hilfe
Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## rotmilan (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten Kompatibilität Fujitsu ESPRIMO P920 0-Watt*

Der PC Hersteller sollte schon wissen, welche Module sicherlich nicht laufen.
Vielfach muss man bei solchen Aussagen auch aufpassen, denn vielfach will der PC Hersteller od/und Verkäufer nur die überteuerten Module einem verkaufen.
Schlussendlich ist man am kürzerem Hebel bzw man weiss nicht, welche Module funktionieren.
Gem. dieser Info über pdf http://sp.ts.fujitsu.com/dmsp/Publications/public/ds-esprimo-p920-0-watt-de.pdf
finde ich kein Grund die RAM nicht auszuprobieren, denn die Speicherkapazität stimmt, der RAM Takt und NON-ECC
Kannst mit Deinem Händler, welche Du die RAM kaufen willst, eine Abmachung treffen, z.B. sollten die RAM nicht laufen,
dass Du die Module austauschen könntest... vllt ist der Händler so kulant. RAM von Kingston sind sehr bekannt, dass sie
sehr hohe Kompatibilität haben, dh jetzt nicht, dass die Kingston laufen werden -> Garantie, sondern gilt als Info.
Das Netzteil ist fraglich, wie bei fast allen Komplett PC, sind sie qualitätiv in der letzten Schublade zu finden.
Solltest Du mit dem PC Probleme bekommen, dann wird es das Netzteil sein. Es geht nicht nur darum, ob 280 Watt reicht, sondern
die Qualität vom Netzteil ist relevant. Die Wandlung des Stroms für die Komponenten, Restwelligkeit, etc etc
280W ist noch mal ne Angabe, auf diese Werte kann man sich überhaupt nicht verlassen, es kommt auf die Voltlinien und Ampere an.

Schlussendlich bei einem KomplettPC kommt man nicht darum herum, die gekauften Hardware auszuprobieren.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten Kompatibilität Fujitsu ESPRIMO P920 0-Watt*

Spare nicht am Netzteil mein Junge,

wer dabei zu sehr knausert, bezahlt es letztendlich doppelt


----------



## BestNoob (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten Kompatibilität Fujitsu ESPRIMO P920 0-Watt*



rotmilan schrieb:


> Der PC Hersteller sollte schon wissen, welche Module sicherlich nicht laufen.
> Vielfach muss man bei solchen Aussagen auch aufpassen, denn vielfach will der PC Hersteller od/und Verkäufer nur die überteuerten Module einem verkaufen.
> Schlussendlich ist man am kürzerem Hebel bzw man weiss nicht, welche Module funktionieren.
> Gem. dieser Info über pdf http://sp.ts.fujitsu.com/dmsp/Publications/public/ds-esprimo-p920-0-watt-de.pdf
> ...



Danke für die Antwort. 
Die Empfohlenen Grafikkarten haben 45 - 55 Watt GeForce GTX 745 (OEM) | Specifications | GeForce
Habe mir auch gedacht das müsste doch passen, unterscheidet sich rein Datentechnisch nicht von den empfohlenen RAM Riegeln.

Mir ist das in der Theorie schon alles klar aber es geht mir um die Praxis. Deshalb habe ich ja hier nach gefragt in der Hoffnung, dass jemand direkt Erfahrung damit gemacht hat.





Adi1 schrieb:


> Spare nicht am Netzteil mein Junge,
> 
> wer dabei zu sehr knausert, bezahlt es letztendlich doppelt



Ja aber den PC habe nicht ich gekauft  würde ich nen PC zusammen stellen kommt da ein Corsair oder Bequiet (500 -750W) mit CM rein.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten Kompatibilität Fujitsu ESPRIMO P920 0-Watt*

Corsair oder be quiet mit 500 - 750W und CM sagt auch nichts über Qualität aus, tut mir leid. 
Zwischen einem P11 550 Watt und einem L8 730 Watt liegen Welten.


----------



## Chimera (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten Kompatibilität Fujitsu ESPRIMO P920 0-Watt*



BestNoob schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> Die Empfohlenen Grafikkarten haben 45 - 55 Watt GeForce GTX 745 (OEM) | Specifications | GeForce
> Habe mir auch gedacht das müsste doch passen, unterscheidet sich rein Datentechnisch nicht von den empfohlenen RAM Riegeln.
> 
> ...




Ähm, du verlinkst da aber zu ner OEM Karte, die nicht frei im handel erhältlich ist  OEM werden in Komplett-PCs verbaut und sind eben leider keine 1:1 Pendants zu den Retailversionen. Die 745 ist ne Abwandlung von der 740, also eher ner sehr lahmen Karte (vorallem mit DDR3). Wenn du die Karte nur für Office, surfen und bissel Filme gucken nutzt, ja dann ist es kein Problem. Wenn du aber zocken willst und dabei nicht grad nen 17-19" Moni nutzt, würd ich schon min. zu ner Karte ab 650-Ti/750-Ti aufwärts greifen. Und wen ndie halt mehr Saft braucht, dann am besten gleich das (wohl eh nicht ganz gute) OEM Netzteil entsorgen und was gutes einbauen, dann musst du dir auch keine Sorgen machen, ob es Probleme gibt oder nicht.
Hab übrigens auch kürzlich nen alten OEM PC für nen Bekannten updaten müssen, da die Person gerne Zattoo und so guckt, was auf der olen Karte echt augenkrebsfördernd war. Da an Bord nur ein olles 10-Jahre-altes-NoName-Netzteil war, hab ich ihr gleich gesagt: besser zur Karte gleich ein neues Netzteil. Hab dann günstig ein Seasonic S-450 und ne HD7770 (mit 1x 6 Pin) geholt und seither ist die Person überglücklich. Kosten waren nicht sooo derb, aber nun ist wenigstens ein effizientes Gold-Netzteil drin und ne Karte, welche der Person wohl noch 2-3 Jahre reichen wird


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten Kompatibilität Fujitsu ESPRIMO P920 0-Watt*

Wenn du Qualität willst kannst du auch AMD kaufen. Hatte mit Nvidia Karten (NieWiedia) bisher mehr Probleme.


----------



## BestNoob (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten Kompatibilität Fujitsu ESPRIMO P920 0-Watt*



Chimera schrieb:


> Ähm, du verlinkst da aber zu ner OEM Karte, die nicht frei im handel erhältlich ist  OEM werden in Komplett-PCs verbaut und sind eben leider keine 1:1 Pendants zu den Retailversionen. Die 745 ist ne Abwandlung von der 740, also eher ner sehr lahmen Karte (vorallem mit DDR3). Wenn du die Karte nur für Office, surfen und bissel Filme gucken nutzt, ja dann ist es kein Problem. Wenn du aber zocken willst und dabei nicht grad nen 17-19" Moni nutzt, würd ich schon min. zu ner Karte ab 650-Ti/750-Ti aufwärts greifen. Und wen ndie halt mehr Saft braucht, dann am besten gleich das (wohl eh nicht ganz gute) OEM Netzteil entsorgen und was gutes einbauen, dann musst du dir auch keine Sorgen machen, ob es Probleme gibt oder nicht.
> Hab übrigens auch kürzlich nen alten OEM PC für nen Bekannten updaten müssen, da die Person gerne Zattoo und so guckt, was auf der olen Karte echt augenkrebsfördernd war. Da an Bord nur ein olles 10-Jahre-altes-NoName-Netzteil war, hab ich ihr gleich gesagt: besser zur Karte gleich ein neues Netzteil. Hab dann günstig ein Seasonic S-450 und ne HD7770 (mit 1x 6 Pin) geholt und seither ist die Person überglücklich. Kosten waren nicht sooo derb, aber nun ist wenigstens ein effizientes Gold-Netzteil drin und ne Karte, welche der Person wohl noch 2-3 Jahre reichen wird



Nein, das hast du falsch verstanden da ich zu wenig über die von Fujitsu verwendeten Komponenten weis habe ich diese Karte als Richtlinie genommen. 
Wollte den PC möglichst kostengünstig auf rüsten also nur RAM und Grafikkarte. Aber welche zockfähige Grafikkarte benötigt schon 55 Watt ?
Von daher bin ich auf die ASUS NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti gekommen denn diese benötigt unter Last scheinbar nur 75Watt.
Ist das noch im Rahmen ?! Oder bricht das Netzteil dann beim Zocken zusammen xD ?

Und der Arbeitsspeicher ist noch so ne Sache "inkompatibel" was bedeutet das bei Fujitsu ? Geht der PC nicht an ? Performance Probleme ?




R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Wenn du Qualität willst kannst du auch AMD kaufen. Hatte mit Nvidia Karten (NieWiedia) bisher mehr Probleme.


Sicher nicht. AMD/ATI hat zwar ein besseres Preis/Leistungsverhältnis aber Qualität bekommt man nur bei NVIDIA und auch nicht direkt bei NVIDIA die Referenzkarten sind meistens nicht gut gekühlt.
Allein der Treiber, CUDA, Experience ....... AMD/ATI bietet nur Schrott wie Raptr und einen Treiber und Center das umständlich und veraltet ist inklusive dem Phänomen, dass Net.Framework lange Zeit nicht mit dem Installer mitgeliefert wurde.

Hätte ich nen Laden würde ich meinen Kunden niemals AMD/ATI empfehlen. Nur wenn die unbedingt etwas günstiges haben möchten.
Ein rein AMD/ATI gutes Gaming fähiges System 500€ mit NVIDIA und Intel 600-700€

Aber bitte das ist nen anderes Diskussionsthema  mir geht es einfach nur um den Fujitsu PC und dafür brauche ich (unverbindliche) Erfahrungen von euch.


----------



## Chimera (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten Kompatibilität Fujitsu ESPRIMO P920 0-Watt*



BestNoob schrieb:


> Nein, das hast du falsch verstanden da ich zu wenig über die von Fujitsu verwendeten Komponenten weis habe ich diese Karte als Richtlinie genommen.
> Wollte den PC möglichst kostengünstig auf rüsten also nur RAM und Grafikkarte. Aber welche zockfähige Grafikkarte benötigt schon 55 Watt ?
> Von daher bin ich auf die ASUS NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti gekommen denn diese benötigt unter Last scheinbar nur 75Watt.
> Ist das noch im Rahmen ?! Oder bricht das Netzteil dann beim Zocken zusammen xD ?



Ahaaa, sorry, dem Fall mein Fehler. Nun, ob das Netzteil in Rauch aufgeht oder nicht, ist eine Sache. Bei OEM PCs kommen in den meisten(!) Fällen Netzteile zum Einsatz, die gerade mal so für die verbauten Komponenten reichen. Wenn da dann plötzlich noch +75W ansteht... kann es gut gehen, muss es aber keinesfalls 
Ob Spielfreude bei so ner Karte aufkommt, sei mal dahingestellt. Wenn man ohne MSAA oder SSAA zockt, dann reicht sie sicher noch bis zu nem gewissen Grad: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 75  Ti 2 GB Review | techPowerUp. Da holen halt OC Modelle schon ein paar Prozentchen mehr raus, aber auch nix weltbewegendes: MSI GTX 75  Ti Gaming 2 GB Review | techPowerUp. Die MSI hat übrigens auch keinen Zusatzstromer, sieht aber optisch um einiges geiler aus als die Asus  Asus hät sonst noch ein sparsameres Modell: ASUS GTX 75  OC 1 GB Review | techPowerUp.

Und bzgl. AMD: Sorry, aber bin selber seit Jaaaaahren Fan von Nvidia, hab aber im Arbeits-PC ne HD7770 und muss sagen, dass die mittlerweile gleich gut und z.T. sogar etwas besser sind als NV im Bezug auf Treiber. Das NV Treiberpanel sieht ja immer noch so aus wie vor vielen Jahren, während das AMD mittlerweile ein frisches Update bekam.
Auch bei der Bildquali ist NV mittlerweile gar nicht mehr so überlegen, in Punkto Zero Core hat NV sogar die A-Karte, da sie so was nicht bieten. Und mal ehrlich: so Zeugs wie CUDA und Co. bringen den meisten Nutzern... null und nix, sind aber tolle Verkaufsargumente. Ich selber greife ja auch nur wegen PhysX zu, hab aber auch nur 3 Games, welche PhysX nutzen. Dafür verarscht einem AMD nicht mit Freesync, so wie es NV mit G-Sync machte (ganz zu schweigen der tolle RAM bei der 970  ). 
Man muss einfach seine Vorurteile ablegen und auch denen mal ne Chance geben. Vorallem im unteren Bereich ist es nun mal Fakt, dass du von NV nie dieselbe Leistung zum gleichen Geld bekommst und gerade da punktet AMD halt.


----------



## BestNoob (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten Kompatibilität Fujitsu ESPRIMO P920 0-Watt*

Soo. Ich habe die ASUS STRIX-GTX750TI-DC2OC-4GD5 STRIX-GTX750TI-DC2OC-4GD5 | Grafikkarten | ASUS Deutschland
und einen weiteren 4GB Riegel des bereits verbauten RAM eingebaut und es funktioniert alles Einwandfrei.

Ich werde die Tage noch einen Benchmark mit 3DMark machen und die Ergebnisse hier posten, dann wird sich auch zeigen ob das Netzteil dabei schlapp macht ^^

Alles Top das Netzteil hat keine Probleme gemacht aber die Benchmark Ergebnisse sind sehr bescheiden, habe aber auch nur einen Test gemacht : 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-4570,FUJITSU D3222-A1


----------

